# Johann Sebastian Bach: Leipziger Weihnachtskantaten



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Philippe Herreweghe / Collegium Vocale
Johann Sebastian Bach: Leipziger Weihnachtskantaten

Release Date October 6, 2003
Duration01:56:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

3.5/5


----------

